# Umstellung von i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc auf i686-pc-linux-gnu

## aZZe

Hallo!

Habe hier ein neues System installiert und habe wohl anstatt des i686 stage3 das x86er runtergeladen und damit gentoo installiert. Habe den gcc ersetzt von i486-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.2 auf i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.3.2. Habe auch die komplette toolchain neu emerged und den alten gcc deinstalliert. Trotzdem versuchen immer noch einige Programme den i486er zu finden und brechen mit folgender Fehlermelfung ab:

```

AutoSplitting blib/lib/Class/MethodMaker/scalar.pm (blib/lib/auto/Class/MethodMaker/scalar)

/usr/bin/perl5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/ExtUtils/xsubpp  -typemap /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/ExtUtils/typemap  MethodMaker.xs > MethodMaker.xsc && mv MethodMaker.xsc MethodMaker.c

Please specify prototyping behavior for MethodMaker.xs (see perlxs manual)

i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c   -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -Wdeclaration-after-statement -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I/usr/include/gdbm -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe   -DVERSION=\"2.12\" -DXS_VERSION=\"2.12\" -fPIC "-I/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i486-linux/CORE"   MethodMaker.c

gcc-config error: Could not run/locate "i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc"

make: *** [MethodMaker.o] Fehler 1

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-perl/Class-MethodMaker-2.12 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2343:  Called perl-module_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2079:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           make ${mymake} || die "compilation failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   compilation failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/Class-MethodMaker-2.12/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/Class-MethodMaker-2.12/temp/environment'.

```

Was habe ich vergessen oder was muss ich noch tun? Kann mir einer helfen?

----------

## sicus

ich stelle einfach mal vermutungen an:

hast die CHOST in make.conf angepasst?

hast den gcc nach der installation auch ausgewählt?

```

gcc-config -c

```

sollte i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.3.2 ausgeben. ansonsten musst den richtigen gcc noch wählen.

```

gcc-config -l

```

zeigt eine list der vorhandenen gcc version an. mit

```

gcc-config i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.3.2

```

wähst dann das neue profil aus

----------

## 69719

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml

----------

## aZZe

Danke escor! Den Artikel hatte ich nicht gefunden. Das Problem lag auch an perl und libperl. Die beiden Pakete neu emerged und alles ist prima. Das Paket perl-info hilft hier auch gut weiter und zeigt alle Umgebungsvariablen an.

----------

